
Recursive Islands and Lakes - leothekim
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recursive_islands_and_lakes
======
JacksonGariety
This is probably a bit pedantic but the etymology of the word 'recursion'
suggests that the inner islands and lakes would have to form as part of a
unified formative process ( _current_ ), such that the inner islands and lakes
were "caused" by the same process operating at a smaller scale. Without such a
process, I'm tempted to call this article "Nested Islands and Lakes."

------
giovanni_m1
As a budding functional programmer, I agree with the spirit of this article
wholeheartedly. Recursion, as with nature can blow you mind.

